# Are you comfortable with your name?



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't like my first name as well as my last name. It makes me feel uncomfortable. And how do you feel about yours? Do you think it matters in your life? I just wonder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like mine. It wasn't always that way, though. I wished I had a better last name, but after my father died (miss him!), it changed. I am named after him.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I like mine. It wasn't always that way, though. I wished I had a better last name, but after my father died (miss him!), it changed. I am named after him.


I am sorry to hear that your father died. God bless his soul!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my first name but the last name... it's just ordinary.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eveningbat said:


> I am sorry to hear that your father died. God bless his soul!


Thanks. The anniversary was this past Tuesday (six years ago), so he has been on my mind a lot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I like it I've only ever run into one other person with it.



Secretaz said:


> I love my first name but the last name... it's just ordinary.


For some reason I feel like it starts with a K or a C :con


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

My last name is unusual and rare, but my first name is one of the most common names there is. I wish I had a better first name, nothing weird, but something like 'Lewis' or 'Rhys' which isn't rare, but isn't incredibly common.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought my name was quite unique but as it turns out it's quite ubiquitous. hmm, I wonder if I was born an Anita or Nichola or Minty, Alexandria, Marta, Olivia. All nice names.

I'm fine with my name..but it's a whatever...

My surname is mistaken as Korean at times


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My first name is widely associated with strippers and vapid cheerleaders. I'd prefer a name that would be less likely to interfere with getting taken seriously. I'm always sort of disappointed and embarrassed when I have to tell it to someone. My last name I am fairly indifferent to, although there is one silly thing I like about it, and I don't like that it frequently gets misspelled/misremembered/mistaken for similar names.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I am okay with my name, but I rarely use it online because it's a very strange name and people always need to make stupid variations of it which I don't like, so for those reasons I stick to Izzy online (which isn't my real name)

My nephew is named after me, so I guess it's not that horrible of a name


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Hate my name.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I commonly go by a short form of my full name, but I'm happy enough with both. The short form just feels more natural as I am more used to hearing it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like my first name. No one is comfortable with my last name lmao. I've never had a teacher who has not butchered it. Some of them just don't even try saying it. I'm thinking of legally changing my last name to my mom's maiden name. It's very pretty and when paired with my first name gives off an air of writer's pseudonym or actor's name.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

No poll? D:

Loathe my first name. Nine times out of ten people will screw it up. :lol

I've expressed my desire to have it changed, but my parents are having none of it. I WILL have it changed someday, when I'm no longer under their roof.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I like them all. My first name is common but for some reason I never meet anyone my own age with it. :stu My middle name is unique and I've considered trying it out, but I don't think it would fit me. I like my surname too and it's associated with a couple of interesting events in history.

To the people who hate their name, what's stopping you from changing it?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm happy with my first name. It's not too common but it's not rare either. I suppose it might be a different story if I lived just across the water.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol no i hate mine,
Its russian my grandma is as well and she has always like the name
I hate its too short ugly no cute nicknames and sounds like something theyd scream when they are doing karate
My bf thinks its extremely cute though loool:|:boogie
I like my 2nd name though
Why i dont change it its ****ing expensive to do that over here
And no one is willing to call me by a diff name anyway so whats the point then,


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm fine with my first name but I didn't like my last name because it was associated with my brothers. I want to be my own person. It also brought a lot of attention on me when I just wanted to be left own.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i guess so... its just kind of not what people expect me to be named... i guess thats kind of a good thing though


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate my first name because it is long and I'm not sure how to pronounce it when people ask me my name. There are several ways of pronouncing it. One is more "proper" and true to my native language but I don't want to pronounce it that way because then it sounds like a dumb princess's name. I wish my name was more normal because I hate the unnecessary attention it draws. I also feel like people assume I'm a girly-girl because of it but I'm not. 

My last name is foreign to Americans so most people mispronounce it. I hate having to correct them and sometimes I just let people butcher it because it is tiring.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like mine much. I'd much rather it were longer so I'd be able to shorten it if I wanted, but no, can't do anything with it... I was named after a hill in Ireland though, so respect for that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm ok with it, I like the fact that it's not very common. People usually say my first and last name together, even in casual situations, saying they like the way it just rolls off their tongue. It used to drive me crazy, but I've gotten used it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

carambola said:


> My first name is widely associated with strippers and vapid cheerleaders.


Mine too. :|

I don't like my first or last name. I have a whole other name picked out that I would like to have. Wish I could change it one day but my family would hate that. If I move somewhere new I might just go by it unofficially.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, all of you! Frankly speaking, I am a little surprised to see that the name issue has turned into a vivid discussion.  Unfortunately, the other threads for discussion I have suggested are not as popular. But maybe it will change some time. 
My first name is very popular in my country but I don't like it and I prefer the shortened form of it, it sounds more English.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Mines common and I guess I like it. I use it for my avatar, so it can't be so bad..


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate both my first and last names. I hate my middle name, as well.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I'm comfortable with it.Even kind of proud of it . NOW I am, in fact - two or three years ago I was embarrassed of it and even tried to avoid telling it to foreigners as I though it sounds silly to them. It really does sound a bit strange. But my name is a part of me, part of my identity, finally part of my nationality. Same with my last name - it's not ordinary even here, not to mention non-Lithuanian speaking countries but I like it.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Just my first name.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I like it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm Karl and I think it's a damn fine name. I especially like that is has the proper Germanic spelling, even if that means 90% of folks will spell it wrong. Karl is a name that's short, simple, straight to the point. It's a no-nonsense name, lacking any nicknames. I hated it as a kid, though have since grown quite fond of it.

The Germanic 'K' spelling also fits perfectly with my Germanic last name. My middle name is John, which is just a filler that means my parents lacked any creativity and simply picked the most common name in the English language.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I was VERY uncomfortable with my name growing up and didn't even like it when people asked me my name...

It's gotten better growing up and I've had many good reactions to it in my teenage years... but in elementary and early middle school I'd be ridiculed for it at times...

But I would never change it I'm sure.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

yepp.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I like it, it's better than an average name. BUT. When I say it I have to repeat it. I also have to spell it out all the time. And everybody pronounces it wrong - even when I've told them a thousand times. -_-


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

For a long time I hated my name, it was rather common among my age group. Except I don't like nicknames, I'm one of the only ones who with my name who didn't use one. I've grown to like my name more, and some other people do apparently.
As for my last name, I'm alright with it


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm comfortable with it I guess, not that I really like it or anything. I did want to change it at one point but then I realised I don't know what I'd want to be called. 

When my parents married my second name got changed to my fathers which I hated and promptly complained about it until it got changed back.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't really like mine.. I think it sounds cheesy and kinda for kids. Plus its fairly common here. But I cant imagine going by anything else.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I like my first name but my last name, I'm going to change whenever I get the money.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My first name's okay, at least I'm not named Keith lol. My last name is rare for the united states, not so rare in Bohemia though.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't like mine at all. It's easy to pronounce and pretty common but I don't like it, and every other Shannon I've known was a guy lol


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you can grow distasteful towards any name after being called by it a million times.

Even a self picked nickname.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

yep i have a name that is universal, my mates have really Irish names, so they find will find it harder when they move to move north america, so i sm glad my parents have the sense to call me something universal.

My Surname is very Irish, but it suits my first name, so tis graaaaand!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

all three of my names are just plain .. First two are bible names and a really common last name (for Americans). Im not to bothered with it i guess


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty comfortable I guess, it could've been worse.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Eh, it's fine. Kind of boring, but at least it's never a problem. I don't really have strong feelings about it one way or the other.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like my name. I think it's pretty. I have a common last name too.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't like my first or last name. I just don't like how it sounds together. Awful. Everyone I know have such nice combinations of names and I feel like I don't.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I think my last name is weird. :|


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm fine with my first name, but my last name is incredibly uncommon and awkward, and even worse, it's a fake. Through the immigration process, they American-ized it so it's easier to say/read/write, and it's just ridiculous now. I've been considering getting it changed to its original, but the process seems a lot for something so trivial.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't care much for my full name (first and last), it's so plain.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya I'm fine with it. But to me names aren't that important. It's just a name :b Be anything you like.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

HATE my names with a passion. None of them fit my personality nor physical appearance. I crave a unique name that is defined and projected by who I am, as well as self-made to leave a lasting legacy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My first name is odd for those of my background and I've never come across another with it, so I love it. I'm planning on legally adding a middle name though, so I can choose what I go by... Something a bit more "pretty". Also, I dislike my last name, but it works well with my first name, so whatever.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol its funny how no one actually mentions their name :b


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't love or hate my name -it's just okay.- It's one of those names everyone wants to shorten though,so I have to constantly put a halt to that as I very much dislike the shortened version.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate my legal name. It sounds overly girly. In fact, my name was originally Alexander until the doctor discovered I was a girl (DOH!). But my mum liked the name so much (and had been calling me as such all the while I was a small alien-like fetus nestled in her uterus) that she kept the name and simply changed the "er" to "ra". I prefer simply "Alex". I'd probably give you the stink eye if you ever called me *shudders* "Alexandra".

On a side note: For some reason substitute teachers like to add an "I" and call me Alexandria.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I was known by two names - my birth and ethnic name and a western name that I chose for myself when I was younger.

It was annoying as my birth name included my middle name and they are interchangeable and there would be a lot of confusion with proving my identity. I officially changed my name to my English name more than a year ago and feel so relieved as there's no more confusion.

I am obsessed with names though. Especially coming up with baby names.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Well my name is actually one of the most common names in Russia. I was named after my uncle who got shot in the head by his brother in a fight.

Than there's my two middle names. Named after my godparents, so that'll be a guys name and a GIRLS name. I don't mind though, I think it's cool to have a girls name. But then again I'm weird as fck.

My grandfather was named 'Alexej' which I think is just outright badass.

BTW my family (grandfather and grandmother) were from Ukraine!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never liked my first name. I go by a nickname of my middle name


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Uhh I dont rly like mine too much but its okay. (Ricky) 

My favourite name is Jake i'd love to be called that lol ^_^


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with my name is that I'm usually the first one in alphabetical order even in a large group of people. Sometimes it was pretty annoying at school.


----------



## thekcw (Jan 28, 2013)

Always hated it. I was very self conscious about it too which is silly cause it is a somewhat common name. When people asked me "what's your name", I usually refused to answer or gave some bull**** answer.

Into my teens I started going by my first and middle name initials, which I'm comfortable with and rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Both my first and last name are absolutely terrible. Hate them both.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Alexandria who goes by Alex. I love my nickname to be honest. 

My last name on the other hand is kinda ugly but not much I can do about that unless if I get married or something.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Hate my full name. Hate being named after some guy who's biggest accomplishement was giving the sperm that made me.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Dislike my first name, like my middle name, hate my last name. My last name ranks the worst because everyone knows who I'm related to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love my name. Not my last name so much, I have pride in it because it's my family name but my first and middle name, I love.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't like the spelling of my first name because people always mispronounces it. 
I got a pretty cool last name, however.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

First and middle names yes; last name no


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate my name! people mis pronounce it all the time :mum


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My first name? No. I hate it. I have never used it. I go by my middle name. It's OK. But it kind of bothers me because I'm from the South and people there call me "Brine". When my mother and I get into an argument, sometimes I throw my hands up and tell her I'm really not salty water.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

totally awesome set of characters my name is.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to hate my name but now I love it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm perfectly fine with them all.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My first name is very common, as is my last name (at least where I am from), though to a lesser extent. Also, it's kind of difficult to say my last name, even though it's short and simple; it just doesn't feel comfortable on the tongue is all. I'd have liked to have a slightly less common first name, I guess.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I do not like it AT ALL! The reason is that my name is really uncommon where I live. So when someone is mentioning my name I directly know they're talking about me. I haven't even mentioned my name on the internet...like ever.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I don't like my first name as well as my last name. It makes me feel uncomfortable. And how do you feel about yours? Do you think it matters in your life? I just wonder.


No because it's not an "American" name and I was taunted over it for years. Even as I got older and people around me should have been more mature, they acted like they never heard a foreign name before and kept messing it up. So I started going by a nickname of my own choosing 15 years ago and since then problem solved. Everyone I know now, including friends and old coworkers and even most family call me by my chosen nickname. Just my parents and occasionally some aunts and uncles call me by my given name.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I didn't have a name from the bible. I wish I had a Norwegian name. I'm not a christian and I believe in scandinavian mythology, so a Norwegian name would be more appropriate. Maybe, I'll change my name???


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't care for my first or middle names.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I like my middle and last names. First name is a draw. It's pretty but doesn't fit who I am so I go by my middle name for all new people. Oldies call me my first. I answer to both. Think I'll legally change it one day. Sorry mom you'll just have to accept it!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like my name.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

I like my name just because it's mine and I kind of have to. but, my name is Gopi, it's in sanskrit, and easily sounds like go pee. i'm sure my name has something to do with how antisocial I am. my last name also isn't that great. it's extremely uncommon. growing up my mom also always talked bad about the last name. like, saying how my dad's side of the family is inferior to hers, and every time me or my sister did something good it was very "Ogrin," which is my mom's side of the family's last name. she's a *****, seeing as she said all this while married to my dad. they still are married. I like my middle name though, Devi. i'd like my middle name as my first name, but oh well. too late for that now.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never liked either my first, middle or my last name. Nothing really interesting about it. I was named after the Bronte sisters but since I've never read their books I still don't like it.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yeah! No one can give me a nickname. It rocks!


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

No, I don't really like it. Especially if I would have to use it abroad. Can't explain why I don't like it.

I think there should always be some kind of meaning behind a name.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine is unique. So unique that when I say it, people assume I said something else. I've only met one other person with it.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My first name isn't actually Lisbeth. I hope no one feels ripped off.

I like my name, though - my first name is conventional without being excessively common, and my last name is very local to the county I'm from but rare in other parts of the country. I guess I feel particularly attached to my last name. If I get married, I'd definitely keep it rather than taking my husband's name - it feels like an important part of my identity.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

not really comfortable. but i know if you meet other posters in real like you couldn't call them by their usernames even if they were normal-sounding enough (i've been told it would be extremely awkward to do this) so, at some point, even with the people you know online, it doesn't make sense all the time to hide behind your username, even i would prefer it. (people ask me anyway. i do not know why they do this. but i can't do anything but oblige).

did i answer the question?? in class for example if we have to share our names i do not like doing that. i mean, i don't like sharing in general, but i have extra reluctance to share my name.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I think together they sound alright.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My first name is a "unique" spelling of a common name. I would rather have a completely unique name rather than a creative misspelling of it, as it is constantly misspelled.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Nah, I'm not comfortable with my name. Shorter version of it is kind of more comfortable, but no ones using it because it's only used if I'm their friend etc.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My name is Brandon. I actually like my name a lot. It's not too generic but it's not too common either.


----------



## DotaPlayer (Apr 20, 2012)

I think my name (Samuel) sounds like a child's name, but maybe I'm wrong. also Sam is fine. But my last name is definitely too long.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess I like my name. I don't dislike it. But I don't actually like any girl names unless it sounds like a boy name, so I'm weird.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like my name.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I like it cuz it is easy to pronounce and people from different cultures won't find it weird. It has a nice meaning in my culture too.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

no, but it's a rare one ,, during my 12 school years only kid had my name!


----------



## Ayriel123 (Jan 12, 2013)

My fist and last name are just plain boring and so common... just like me lol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I like my name but since it's difficult for people to pronounce it I use a nickname.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate my name. A google search of my name auto-corrects itself and doesn't even want to acknowledge it.


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

When I was younger I used to hate my last name. Everyone would say it wrong and I hated when the teacher would call me out. Now I love it and wouldn't want any other name.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate my first name kind of dislike my last name as well but i'm not gonna change it, it's the first name i hate to guts, guess thats why i dont have friends because i don't like tell them my name


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't mind my first name, but the last is... embarrassing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A little bit. People say my name is cool but i don't think so.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

My name is common and boring, but anyone can pronounce it at least. I have every intention of changing my last name to distance myself from my family.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Not really I used to when I was younger but I recently realised I am the only person on FB with my name and most probably the world seeing as though my first name is Zulu, 2nd is English and my surname is apparently Irish.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to wish my first name was something prettier and that my last name was something that people wouldn't have to ask me how to pronounce. But I guess I'm okay with my name now.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate my name. It's not really that common, and there's a song that came out a few years ago with my name in it, so whenever I tell someone my name, they start singing it. After more than 5 years, it gets old.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I love my name , it's not common and that's cool , it's like Darren , QQ


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it's a decent name, but I haven't made good use of it.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I like my name. Sabrina. Even though back in grade school and highschool people would call me "sabrina the teenage witch", but I actually didn't mind being called that. People still say it now.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

well, depends. usually I quite like my name, it's unique, haven't seen too many girls with it. but then ... there are several names on my list that I think are much prettier. and my name also leaves little space to think of nicknames. but I like the "long version" of my name, which I think is the name of the Saint that my actual name was derived from... this is Katarina.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate my name.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My name isn't very unique. Anita is my preferred name. Feel free to call me Anita


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

This has become a long thread. Thank you so much, all of you. 

In some cases the name can be changed a little or you can choose some variation of your name that you more or less like.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope. I have a really boring name and a common surname.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Well as far as male names go, it doesn't really get much better than Steve so Im lucky there  But no one can seem to pronounce my surname :|


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not comfortable with my first name, at least the way it is usually said. Whenever I'm asked my name, I have a really hard time telling people what it is because saying it makes me feel so uncomfortable. Funny enough, the one way my name is said that I prefer is the one I have the most trouble with. The full version of it doesn't bother me as much. I think it's because it's just become a part of my identity and that's why it's so hard to say.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm, no. In holland, it's okay. Everyone knows how to pronounce it. But whenever I'm in another country, they have a problem with the sounds in my name. So in that case: no.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I like mine, I don't mind it


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Many people have a crazy "my mate Dave ..." guy and it looks like I'm the Dave for my zip code.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes .


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was younger, I was sooooo insecure about my surname. I thought it was strange and unusual for some reason, and silly people in my class always used to really accentuate the "r" when they said it, as some form of mockery.
I love my name now though, I don't know it just feels like me. But,
I'll be even happier with my name in the future though! <3


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I cringe a little when a teacher says my last name.


----------



## MusaRed (Mar 24, 2013)

My last names suck. I do like my first and middle name, they fit well together. I just can't wait to get married so I can finally change it.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

no, it sucks now. will alias some other name sometime.


----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

mine's waaay too common. There are like a million of me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really, but once i hear someone say it so much ill get use to it.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Meh, when I was younger I hated my name, but now thinking about it it was more of an overall hate I had because of self image issues. But now older I really like my name and I moved passed that phase lol


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I think my name is really boring, although, it could be a lot worse. I used to want to change my name, now I don't mind it as much but I still don't like it. I feel the same way about my surname. I just feel sort of disconnected, like when I see my full name I don't really identify with it for whatever reason. Maybe I'm a pod person.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to hate my first name because it made me 'different' but now I love it for the very same reason! My last name is boring and kinda doesn't fit with my first name, heritage wise, but I'm not too bothered.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have grown into my name. It's a good name to have the older I get.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like it because of why my mother chose it. Otherwise, it's just a relatively common name that a lot of people dislike.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Only when I shorten it to how _I _prefer it, not to how whoever happens to be reading my name does because "they've met so many other guys with similar names".

I know when my name is about to be called cause of the face being made by the reader and the long pause taken. The following silenced in the room cause by the stuttering and subsequent butchering of my name is always the best part, of course.

I guess then, the answer would be 'no'. But it is what it is.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate my first name: LeQuan (I love how my phone's autocorrect changed it to "Lewis" XD). It's too abnormal imo. I would never change it though, just for the sake of my parents.

I freaking love my surname.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I like my name.


----------

